# Is This Fungus Or Fin Rot?



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

The adipose fin looks like its growing fungus or something. Not sure what it is. I just added half the recommended dose of primafix to the tank. Should I use the full dosage? It says to add to tank for 7 straight days, that seems like too much. Anyone use this before?


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats defenetly nor fin rot. Maybe add a small amount of salt to help kill parasites. Bur i have no clue what the crap that is.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

You can't see anything in that photo, but you can for sure see it's not fin rot or it'd look like something is eating away at his fins.. His fins look perfect but with no colour... Not knowing 100% what it is it's impossible to treat it, so I wouldn't just start dumping meds in the tank until I knew what it is I'm dealing with.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah keep an eye on it just incase... Sometimes when fins grow they can turn whitish for a while... either ways Pimafix should generally be fine since it's a more natural product... at least that's what I recall...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I cant see anything


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ 2 weeks later p-freak101 points out nothing...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

HGI said:


> ^^ 2 weeks later p-freak101 points out nothing...


Shutup idioot kid i can point out watever i want


----------

